# Whats a good basic turkey vest



## Mac (Jan 6, 2005)

If I can't find a used one I will purchase new.  
Would need a XL


----------



## dutchman (Jan 16, 2005)

*It depends...*

... on what you need in a vest. 

I have one of the Bucklick Creek models that has the back support seat on it. I like it fine. But... 

...bought a Mossy Oak Elite on sale before last season (couldn't pass as the price was too good) and haven't worn the Bucklick Creek vest since.

As I tend to get uncomfortable when sitting for long periods, I carry an extra cushion and double the padding between me and the ground. Found an inflatable rubber doughnut with a zippered camo cover with a carry strap at WalMart some time back and am quite happy with it.

To me, a major consideration when buying a turkley vest is the number and configuration of the pockets. Do all pockets on the vest have some type of positive closure, either zippers or Velcro? If not, I'd keep looking. A box call pocket that does a good job of securing the box is very nice. Striker pockets to keep them quite are also nice.


----------



## ufg8r93 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Wal-Mart...*



			
				Mac said:
			
		

> If I can't find a used one I will purchase new.
> Would need a XL



Dean, I got one last year at Wal-Mart for $30 I think. It's not fancy, but has lots of pockets and is comfortable. For the price, it's a good buy. As I recall, WM had two different vests, and I bought the cheaper one. I think one was $30 and the other was $60 and I couldn't see paying double the price for not much difference (that I could tell).


----------



## predator (Jan 23, 2005)

*vest ntwf*

I bought one three years ago and I swear it must weigh 14lbs it has two many pockets on it and I think that ever call i have must be in there but one thing about It I dont haft to say man I wish I had '''''''' because there all with me.


----------

